# Chinchillas - Parsley & Sage



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

Parsley ( 18 weeks) & Sage ( 20 weeks) are 2 young lads who were born in rescue when mum arrived pregnant . They are 2 awet lads who have been waiting for their forever home for too long

Parsley










Sage










Please contact me if you feel you can offer that forever home. We do not rehome for breeding purposes We ask an adoption donation and there is an adoption agreement to sign


----------



## susie (Dec 12, 2007)

These scrumptious girls still looking for their forever home


----------



## trinabrew91 (Jun 15, 2011)

Hello my name is Katrina Brewerton,
i am very interested in parsely & sage and have been looking for 2 chinchillas for a while as me and my partner would both like one i have experience with small animals due to having hamsters and ginuea pigs and have the suitable loving home for your 2 chinchillas, i also want to no where are they located as i live in coventry and how much is a deposit if you could get back to me a.s.a.p it would be much appriciated.

kind regards 

miss k brewerton


----------

